# clinton river steelies in 06



## steelheadpursuit (Feb 16, 2008)

[clinton river]


----------



## steelheadpursuit (Feb 16, 2008)

nice hen.








lil buck. 
























walleye, loved that egg sucker was released.








paint creek brownie (released)


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

i read research that said that 90% of steelhead that are handled by the gills and released will die. After that, I stopped gilling fish. Since the Clinton is one of the only rivers on the east side, its something to think about. tightlines..


----------



## steelheadpursuit (Feb 16, 2008)

yeah your right, i try to handle with the best of care. how is the clinton these days.


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

i wont talk about the clinton on any public forum. I wish it was unmentionable like many other streams! pm me if you want to talk about it..


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice Wally, and some very nice Steelhead.


----------



## P.C. Tweek (Aug 30, 2007)

Those are some great pics!!!!
I used to live on the Clinton and enjoyed catching steelhead in the back yard, but I moved and I don't get out there as once did. It's cool to see that the fish are still there and being released.

Keep up the nice work,


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

99% of fishermen who move away from a place where they can catch steelhead in their backyard are fools!!

Just kidding, but what a great experience you had and some great pics to go with it..

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## steelheadpursuit (Feb 16, 2008)

yeah i now but thats what happens when you join the USAF, im in alaska right now so ive got plenty of great places to fish.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, I've heard there are a few streams in AK that hold fish from time to time....

Seriously, you are MUCH better of fishing there with a stick and bobber than here with the latest equipment!

That said...

There's no place like home.

Thanks for serving our country!


----------

